# Some of my drawings. :)



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new here! I just wanted to share my art with you guys.  Most of these were rushed.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Those are really good!! I love the second one, and the girl looks great.


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Thank you very much! I based the girl off of myself.


----------



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

The horses are so cute! Good job!


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

some parts of this:









are very good. you have the legs done very nicely, and the hindquarters are great, even showing the way the weight is born on the hip of the right rear leg. this is important for an animal such as a big draft that is walking. you want the impression of being heavy, and standing on the earth to be beleivable. one way to help is to be sure that whichever side of the horse is bearing the weight during that step sequence is HIGHER. when you bear weight on one hip (or shoulder in the case of 4 legged animals), that side goes up while the other falls. this is cue to seeing something as actually having weight.

the barrel of this horse is too small, by just a bit, but more than that, for the lovely hip , he needs a more powerful shoulder and neck, and his head is not nearly as believeable as having a bone structure underneath. it needs to be bigger and more evidence of the bone structur showing. 

I know this is nitpicking, but the way you have drawn the hind legs, with the hock joint, and the chestnut and all, is quite believable, then the head kind of appears more stylized.

look and observe. look and observe.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

They are all very good =) Those horses would look great in children's storybooks! I'm getting the feeling that you have recently taken up drawing horses? You are very interesting in that the artists I have met can draw horses like no tomorrow but are not good at people. You are the opposite (although I still think your horses are very good) and IMO if you can draw people well, you can do almost anything! 

All of it is much better than I can do anyway. I'm probably the worst artist you'll ever meet, which is why I don't call myself an artist! :lol:


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just wanted to point out-the pegasus is performing the spanish walk :wink:


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Hey tinyliny! Thanks for the critique. I noticed all of that too, actually, but I had to draw it within about 20 minutes in pen. The head, balance, shoulder, and barrel of the Clydesdale bothers me, too. Don't worry. Haha! These certainly aren't my best drawings, but I couldn't scan any others because my scanner isn't working. horseluvr, thanks very much! I have actually been drawing horses since I was younger. (I really don't think I'm that great. But I am really hard on myself.)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I use my ipad , put the drawing/painting on the ground near a good exterior light source (indirect so no shadows), stand over it and photo my work. looks like it's been scanned, but it wasn't. then, I can upload it directly from the ipad (though i can only upload one at a time there) or, send it to myself in an email, go to my REAL computer, open the email, save the attachment (the photo of the drawing) to my computer pictures library , and then I can upload it directly from my own computer to HF.


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

All I have is a Kindle Fire, and it doesn't have a camera. :/ And my digital camera that I have is HORRIBLE. I found pictures of a couple more drawings that I did last year, and I will put them up soon. (There are a few noticeable mistakes in them as well.)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there are noticieable mistakes in every drawing I have ever made. just more noticeable to me than anyone else. 

you are doing well. I give constructive advice to some artiststs because I feel the artist has a lot of potential and can understand what I am getting at, and wants to improve.

reread that. all artists , all humans who draw, have potential.


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for your constructive criticism!  I think we are all our own worst critic. :wink:


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

These are a little more recent. Sorry for the really bad photo quality. The ears on the horse are really bad, I know. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the dragon is amazing!


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Thanks! I think I'm better at dragons than I am horses because they can look however you want them to look. They are a fantasy creature you can draw from your imagination, while horses are real and are something you can't just "make up."


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are great drawings! love all of them! you have a very specific style which I find really unique. You have a lot of talent!


----------



## togethedragon (May 2, 2014)

Thank you! Here is one that I did yesterday. I think it looks pretty good considering I didn't use any references.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

One small tip, I saw on the drawing of the draft, try to make the eyes look more alive. awesome job!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSnowyStorm (May 2, 2013)

Wow! One quick question, are you left handed or right handed?
Sorry for the weird question, but you are an amazing drawer, keep it up!!!


----------

